#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Προθεσμία πληρωμής εισφορών Β' εξαμήνου 2016

## pan1891

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια πολλά. Μήπως δόθηκε παράτση για την πληρωμή των τρέχουσων εισφορών του β' εξαμήνου του 2016? Ηπροθεσμία έληγε στις 30.12.2016. Στην πλατφόρμα που τυπώνουμε τα ειδοποιητήρια, δεν είναι πλέον αναρτημένα.

----------


## pmaria

φοβαμαι οτι αυτο σημαινει πως η αδιαλλακτη σταση του υφυπουργου ειναι και η οριστικη. Δυστυχως ακομα και καποιοι που θα πληρωναν με μικρη παραταση 2 μηνων, δεν ειχαν τη δυνατοτητα τελευταια εργασιμη του χρονου να βρουν μετρητο και να τρεξουν στην "καλη" ΕΤΕ (γιατι στην Αττικης δεν ειναι να δινεις πια ουτε ευρω). Τωρα τα χρωστουμενα  στον ασφαλιστικο φορεα μας εκτοξευονται και εξωθουνται ακομα περισσοτεροι στο περιθωριο του επαγγελματος. Μηπως αυτο θελει ο καλος υφυπουργος?
καλη χρονια σε ολους.

----------


## Xάρης

Παράταση δεν δόθηκε.
Τελευταία μέρα της προθεσμίας ήταν η 31η Δεκεμβρίου 2016 και όχι η 30η. Βλ. ψιλά γράμματα στο τέλος του ειδοποιητηρίου.
Δεν αποκλείω την εκ των υστέρων παράταση, έστω και για λίγες μέρες, όταν θα δουν το πρόβλημα να κάνει την εμφάνισή του στα γραφεία του πρώην ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

----------


## Dimcv

Απλά μας σκότωσαν. Βέβαια υπάρχει και η λογική του "ας πρόσεχες", απλά ήταν αδύνατο να βρεθούν 4 χιλιάρικα μέσα σε 2 μήνες, δηλαδή θέλει πολύ για να καταλάβει κάποιος ότι αυτό είναι παράλογο με τα δεδομένα της εποχής; Δεν ξέρω αν δεν πλήρωσαν πολλοί συνάδελφοι, δεν έχω εικόνα, ίσως μόνο τότε να πάρουν κάποια απόφαση. Πιστεύεται όντως ότι θα τους βγει πρόβλημα; Δυστυχώς είχα και διακανονισμό που εξυπηρετούσα κανονικότατα για οφειλή που δημιουργήθηκε μέσα στην κρίση. Αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι όντως μας δείχνουν την πόρτα.

καλή χρονιά να έχετε

----------


## Dimcv

η τελευταία (αλλά και όλο το ιστορικό) διαβίβαση του θέματος νέας παράτασης έγινε στις 29 Δεκεμβρίου, το πρόσθεσαν στην σελίδα του τσμεδε, δεξιά στήλη

----------

